

IZEA "Goes Public" Then Pumps Stock in Laughable Infomercial - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/izea-goes-public-then-pumps-stock-in-laughable-infomercial.html

======
vocino
"Set it and forget it!"

